# Best H11 bulbs for fog lights (2017 Ford Flex)



## Duodec (Nov 30, 2022)

I don't use them much but one burned out so I'd like to see if there are worthy upgrades from a basic H11 bulb. I did take a look at the LED models available and it does not look like they are 'legal' (for fog light levels of legal; they are not headlights) and I did not see any compelling reviews, so I expect to stay with halogens.
Recommendations appreciated. I'm going to swap out both bulbs when I do the work.
Thanks!


----------



## RHS-113 (Nov 30, 2022)

You can buy good quality selective yellow H11 bulbs from Daniel Stern (his website here) but you're going to have to send him an email to order them. If you're interested as to why selective yellow light could be better in poor weather I'd recommend you read this article as I'm bad at explaining things.

I'd also advise you to use your fog lights only in poor weather, and at low speeds. Daniel Stern has another article with more information here.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 30, 2022)

I replaced h11 with h9 in my 2018 pilot, thou it was a headlight, not a fog light. you'll need to modify it to fit, it makes about 50% more light, it is 65W vs 55w stock, you'll need to file off some tabs. However i'd worry about extra heat, since fog lights are usually small, it may cause some damage, or it may not. normally it is not an issue in headlights, but they usually have larger volume, and reflector/lens is not as close to the bulb. keep an eye on it at first, i'd replace one, then run them for some time and compare, see if h9 is noticeably hotter than stock.
Another thing, fog lights have limited amount of light by design, brighter bulb may mess the beam and make them useless in actual fog. H9 will illuminate the road brighter, but lights will also reflect off moisture in the air, and defeat the purpose of fogs


----------



## Duodec (Nov 30, 2022)

@alpg88 yeah thanks but not going to do any mods. If there's a good LED variant I will always consider that but not going to hack it.

@RHS-113 thanks, had not thought of Daniel Stern or of going with yellow as an option. Worth considering.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 30, 2022)

h9 is a halogen bulb


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 1, 2022)

H9 would be a bad idea if the lamp has no glare cap. Arguably a bad choice even if it does. The extra output isnt necessarily useful in a fog lamp, if using it as a fog lamp is intended, e.g. only in poor weather.

Not sure what Dan Stern would recommend as "best," for this exact application, but I'd generally recommend (in descending order) Tungsram Platinum h11> Tungsram Xenon+120 >Tungsram megalight +130. These will all have varying degrees of blue color filtration on the bulb envelope.

As far as color, if Dan Stern has a selective yellow H11, that's probably the best direct route. I've bought various selective yellow bulbs from him in the past and never been disappointed. However if you dont mind tinting the lens, duplicolor metalcast anodize yellow (3-5coats ime) will get your beautiful selective yellow color, and holds up very well even over a glass lens. Kapton tape is another option, and lets you test for yourself in a non-permanent way selective yellow color, but has way less filtration loss than the vinyl lens covers/filters you might find online. I have a 4" wide roll, but its also available in big sheets, like 12"x12".


----------

